# Kep Thoughts About the Lawn



## Kep (Mar 20, 2019)

My wife called me a cheater.

It is what it is.

Earlier in the week I put in work, front side action.

Bagged four times!

Took several hours of low and slow.

I called in professionals to finish it off.

Forty-five minutes later they were paid and I was happy.

Six hands are better than one and the lawn is done.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Not sure what to make of these "thoughts"

It was entertaining for a couple of seconds though.

Welcome to TLF!


----------

